# Race Valeting Vs a Porsche 968 In need of some TLC



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Today I had booked in a Guards Red Porsche 968 cabrio, first day back after the New year due to having a really bad dose of the flu and bed ridden for a few days.

On first inspection of the car It was looking very tired and heavily oxidised, the owner wanted it spruced up ready for sale.

On arrival this morning at 8:30 the car was heavily iced over and the temp was -2.

Befores:
































































Firstly the wheels were sprayed with some bilberry and left for 5 mins then agitated using a selection of brushes, the tyres were cleaned using some g101 and a oxo wheel brush.



















Next up was a pre wash with some warm cirus de-greaser sprayed onto the lowers to help breakdown the dirt, this was left for a few mins then rinsed.

Then the car was snow foamed using some envy foam and a drop of megs shampoo +, this was left for 5 mins then rinsed.

Today it was so cold every bit of water was freezing on the bodywork/wheels so then it was washed using 2bm and some dodo born to be mild shampoo and then rinsed.

I had to then get the halogens out to try and get some heat into the panels so I could clay the car, it was clayed using some sonus green anf LT as a clay lube, the car was then re-washed and then dried using my Race Valeting drying towel.

Now onto the polishing stage, out came the makita and a megs polishing pad with some megs 83/80 this combo seem to be working nicely giving a good level or correction and removing the oxidation.

befores:



















50/50










The car was then LP'd via the rotary and a blue 3m pad, then the LSP was some dodo supernatural.

The tyres were dressed using some espuma rd50 and the hood was brushed and then some 303 hood protectant applied, the glass cleaned using my Race Valeting Glass cloths and some megs glass cleaner.

afters:


















































































Before










After










Total time was 7.5 hrs

Thanks for looking all comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

great turn around mate!


----------



## APK (Oct 6, 2008)

WOW,

I love those, they have got to be the ultimate "sensible" exotic. The colout looks superb, and I like the icicles left on the rear wing (for effect no doubt!)

Great job, in challenging conditions.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

great turnaround paul :thumb:, looks great now. must have been cold for you as there's icicles hanging off the rear bumper!!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Mate that looks ace, but how cold was it if there are icicles hanging off the car?!!! Ypu must have been freezing!


----------



## gardian (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice turn around, though im not a fan of that car.


----------



## hot wheels (Aug 6, 2008)

:thumb::doublesho:argie:

that is all


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Blimey Paul, that's a cracking job in this cold :thumb:, lovely glossy red to finish.

Great shot showing the ice dripping off the rear bumper and freezing, just shows how cold it was.

PS your glass cloth's are great


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Put it this way I was bloody freezing and now my cold is even worse gerrr.

The wheels had also iced over all day too.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice work mate first time ive seen one of those lol! Looked like dangerous work! Nightmare this time of year!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

tmlvaleting said:


> Nice work mate first time ive seen one of those lol! Looked like dangerous work! Nightmare this time of year!


should of taken my Ice skates lol. I was sliding round the car....


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Great turn around.

Fantastic work as usual!!!

Bet he doesn't want to sell now!!


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

looks amazing does guards red when its shiny, good job


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a totally different car, fantastic work mate


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

wow nice turn around


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

Mixman said:


> Great turn around.
> 
> Fantastic work as usual!!!
> 
> Bet he doesn't want to sell now!!


yeh i was thinkin the same, why sell it, im sure the detail will have made him change his mind


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Great work Paul that should help the owner sell it:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work as always Paul:thumb:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

What a transformation...Great work :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice mate - looks great.


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

good turn around, looks 100% better


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice difference made in the last 2 pics, good work buddy.:thumb:


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

What a transformation, nice job

Liam


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

At that temp i would have rebooked!!! (fantastic work)


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

good work as always :thumb:

I'm waiting to see you on Tv, the new series Valeting on ice :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks a different car Paul, good job.
Told you at the classic car show 968's are the drivers Porsche


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a fantastic shine on the old red paint, bet the owner's thinking harder about selling now?


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Top job as always Paul :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent, like a new car, and hard conditions too!


----------



## plenty (Jan 6, 2009)

As a 968 owner I enjoyed this post. Did you find the paint hard or soft during the polishing stage?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Superb mate stunning finish!! How the hell you did not break your neck on that ice????:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant work, i had some similar conditions the other day, i had to move it around during washing to stop me falling on my ar*e


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

plenty said:


> As a 968 owner I enjoyed this post. Did you find the paint hard or soft during the polishing stage?


Thanks for the comment, Glad you enjoyed the thread.

The paint was pretty tough, a bit tougher than I expected actually.

Paul


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work, that is some transformation. The car looks great!:thumb:

Hats off to you, doing a full correction in those temps.


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

sweetness! looks awesome man! good work.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work, nice transformation :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments chaps, the transformation was pretty impressive.

I was glad to get home and have a nice hot drink and a hot curry to warm me up lol.

Paul


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Love old school Porsches, full credit to you Paul as it's been blooming freezing.

Was de-icing a Range Rover in the week with a hairdryer just to be able to dry it, roll on the spring.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Love old school Porsches, full credit to you Paul as it's been blooming freezing.
> 
> Was de-icing a Range Rover in the week with a hairdryer just to be able to dry it, roll on the spring.


Thanks Rob, Yeah can't wait for it to warm up again.

Atleast you have a nice warm double garage to work in if you need it 

I'm seriously thinking about a unit the way things are going with the weather atm.

Paul


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice total transformation


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Superb work there mate considering the conditions.. :thumb:


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Amazing transformation! I can't believe that it is the same car*.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice turnaround there fella, bet the owner thought twice about selling it after your work.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stunning turnaround for the conditions!!

Pat on the back sir :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great Paul, looks a bit chilly there:doublesho (mid 30's over here )


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Alex L said:


> That looks great Paul, looks a bit chilly there:doublesho (mid 30's over here )


Thanks Alex, alright for some its bloody freezing over here.

How is life over there mate you enjoying it????

P.s Have you spoken to Chris lately?


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

It looked a bit of a dog in the before pics, dull, scruffy, wonky headlights!
In the after pics it actually looks like something you'd consider buying!
Nice work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Yoghurtman said:


> It looked a bit of a dog in the before pics, dull, scruffy, wonky headlights!
> In the after pics it actually looks like something you'd consider buying!
> Nice work!


Must say I think I must of added atleast 1k to the value, before it was just looking very tired and in need of some TLC.

Paul


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Great work Paul:thumb: what a transformation looks even better than showroom condition:thumb: Dodo SN has brought a nice depth to the paintwork.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

saxoboy07 said:


> Great work Paul:thumb: what a transformation looks even better than showroom condition:thumb: Dodo SN has brought a nice depth to the paintwork.


Thanks,

SN is one of my favourite waxes as it gives a great depth,gloss to all colours.

Paul


----------

